# shrimps are escape artists!



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been looking for one of My CRS for 3 days(I have 4 of them) its been missing and My 5.5 gal is so small I couldnt understand where it went! I searched the entire tank and no shrimp, no body, nothing... I have a sponge over My intake tube on My aquaclear30, so I was pretty positive he wouldnt be in the filter... lol well I guess the shrimp actually fought the current and walked up and out of My tank, up the flow of water going back in the tank! up and over My ceramic media and into the filter, then must have took a ride through the impeller area and down into the bottom of the filter under the basket, where he seemed to be living happily lol 
the flow on My ac30 is really strong so I am surprised he made it all the way up there lol


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Check behind the tank or on the floor - i have found a couple from my sss - ss grade tank - on the floor - bone dry - reduced my water level soon after - i do see some on the plants above the water - maybe for a breath of fresh air or tanning themselves - i guess - LOL


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

novice said:


> maybe for a breath of fresh air or tanning themselves - i guess - LOL


LOL! so that's where brownie crs comes from.

Hey Sabrina, mind you all shrimps in the wild live in streams or brooks, with the exception of Sulawesi Shrimps.
It's good to lower the water level a bit, if necessary.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Beijing08 said:


> LOL! so that's where brownie crs comes from.
> 
> Hey Sabrina, mind you all shrimps in the wild live in streams or brooks, with the exception of Sulawesi Shrimps.
> It's good to lower the water level a bit, if necessary.


Ah ha - and I thought the "brownies" were because they were mixed with the CBS


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a glass lid on mine, but thanks for the post. I will have to do something with the small opening for the airline, just big enough for one of them to escape.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

All my shrimp tanks have glass lids and are very sealed up, except for the one spot where the filter flows back in... Surprizing how strong a little shrimp is to be able to fight a strong current like that! They look so delicate, so I never really considered the streams/currents they lived in in the wild lol 
Yes ill probably lower the water a bit, i just hate to see the water line below the trim of my tank, but maybe some shrimps will be able to "tan" ontop of my anubias leaves


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

yesterday I was drip accumulating some crs and like 10 of them jammed themselves into the drip tube and tried to tunnel to the end of the tube, coolest thing I ever seen I should of took a video.


----------

